# Onko "ampua" duratiivinen verbi?



## Gavril

Terveppa,

Partitiivisijan selityksissä tuodaan usein esiin esimerkilauseet _Ammuin karhua_ ("I shot at a bear") ja _Ammuin karhun_ ("I shot a bear") havainnollistamaan "tuloksellisuuden" (eli resultatiivisuuden) periaatetta: lause _Ammuin karhua_ kuvaa kuulemma epätuloksellista tapahtumaa, kun taas _Ammuin karhun_ on tuloksellinen.

Vaikka tuloksellisuus voi kyllä vaikuttaa tällaisen lauseen sijavalintaan, toinen asiaan liittyvä kysymys on se, kuinka tarkasti suomen _ampua_-verbi todellakaan vastaa englannin verbiä _shoot_, ruotsin _skjuta _jne.?

Englannin verbi _shoot_, mikäli sitä käytetään kohdetta tarkoittavan objektin kanssa (esim. _to shoot an animal_), tarkoittaa punktuaalista (= hetkessä tapahtuvaa) toimintaa: joko eläin kaadetaan ampumalla tai ei mitään.

Päteekö tämä myös suomenkieliseen verbirakenteeseen _ampua _(_eläin_)? Vai onko "eläimen ampuminen" duratiivinen (=aikavälillä tapahtuva) toiminta: ammusten laukaisemista eläimeen kunnes tämä kaatuu (tai jotakin sellaista)?

Jos kyseessä on duratiivinen toiminta, niin lause _Ammuin karhua_ tarkoittaa ampumisen kesken olemista – ammus/ammuksia on laukaistu, mutta eläintä ei ole vielä kaadettu -- juuri niin kuin lause _Kirjoitin kirjettä_ tarkoittaa kirjoittamisen kesken olemista. 

Kyse olisi siis pelkästä perfektiivisestä-imperfektiivisestä aspektierosta -- perfektiivinen edellyttää kokonaisobjektia _karhun_, kun taas imperfektiivinen edellyttää osaobjektia _karhua _-- eikä tarvittaisi (nähdäkseni) ”tuloksellisuuden” käsitettä tällaisten lauseiden ymmärtämiseksi.

Kiitos ajastanne


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Ammuin karhua _ei varmasti tarkoita kesken olevaa toimintaa eli kesken olevaa ampumista. Laukaus tai laukaukset on ammuttu. Karhuun on todennäköisesti myös osuttu, joskaan tämä ei ole aivan varmaa. Karhu on jäänyt henkiin.

_Ammuin karhun _merkitsee, että karhu on kaadettu, kuten asian sinulle lienee jo joku selittänytkin.

GOM


----------



## fennofiili

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Ammuin karhua _ei varmasti tarkoita kesken olevaa toimintaa eli kesken olevaa ampumista. Laukaus tai laukaukset on ammuttu.



Aivan. Merkitys on suunnilleen sama kuin lauseella _Ammuin kohti karhua, _mutta _Ammuin karhua_ ilmaisee selvemmin, että tarkoitus oli tappaa karhu.



> Karhuun on todennäköisesti myös osuttu, joskaan tämä ei ole aivan varmaa.



Sanoisin, että _Ammuin karhua_ ei sinänsä ota kantaa osumiseen. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi _Ammuin karhua päähän_ sisältäisi ajatuksen osumisesta.



> Karhu on jäänyt henkiin.



Sanoisin, että lause ei ota kantaa siihenkään. On totta, että jos on nähty karhun kaatuvan, sanottaisiin todennäköisesti _Ammuin karhun.  _Mutta on aivan mahdollista, että ammuin karhua, joka haavoittui kuolettavasti, vaikka minä en nähnytkään sen kuolemaa.



> _Ammuin karhun _merkitsee, että karhu on kaadettu, kuten asian sinulle lienee jo joku selittänytkin.



Kyllä. Tällöin ampua-verbi on merkitykseltään resultatiivinen tappamisen mielessä. Jos objekti on partitiivissa, tällaista merkitystä ei ole, mutta tämä ei mitenkään sulje pois sitä mahdollisuutta, että kohde kuolee.

”Duratiivinen” on minusta kategoria, joka ei kuulu tähän. Ampuminen voi olla hetkellistä (jopa vain yksi laukaus) tai jatkuvaa; silti käytetään samaa verbiä. Esimerkiksi ainakin entisaikojen sodissa saattoi tykistö ampua tuntikausia, jopa päiväkausia, ennen hyökkäystä.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

fennofiili said:


> Mutta on aivan mahdollista, että ammuin karhua, joka haavoittui kuolettavasti, vaikka minä en nähnytkään sen kuolemaa.


Totta. Kaikki teoreettiset mahdollisuudet eivät heti juolahda mieleen. Gavrilin lähestymistapa on niin teoreettinen, että tavallisella pulliaisella menee helposti pää pyörälle.

_Ammuin kohti karhua _on tietysti virheetöntä suomea, mutta itse en kovin helposti sitä saisi sanottua. Tämä ei ole tarkoitettu moitteeksi tai kritiikiksi; onpahan vain esimerkki siitä, että ihmiset käyttävät kieltä eri tavoin.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Kyllä. Tällöin ampua-verbi on merkitykseltään resultatiivinen tappamisen mielessä. Jos objekti on partitiivissa, tällaista merkitystä ei ole,



Muotoilen kysymykseni uudelleen:

Monien transitiiviverbien kohdalla voi käyttää joko kokonaisobjektia tai osaobjektia: _K__irjoitin kirjeen/kirjettä _;_ Söin aterian/ateriaa _;_ Katu/Katua päällystettiin_, jne. Useimmissa (ehkä kaikissa) näissä tapauksissa kokonaisobjekti näyttää tarkoittavan, että toiminta on tehty loppuun (tai tehdään loppuun tulevaisuudessa); osaobjekti, että toiminta on/oli vielä kesken.

Kysymykseni siis on, onko mahdollista soveltaa tällainen malli verbirakenteeseen "ampua (eläin)", niin että

_ammuin karhun _= karhun ampuminen on tehty loppuun
_ammuin karhua _= karhun ampuminen oli vielä keksen (koska luoti meni ohi, tai luoti ei tappanut, tai olin vielä virittämässä tykkiä, tms.)

?



> ”Duratiivinen” on minusta kategoria, joka ei kuulu tähän. Ampuminen voi olla hetkellistä (jopa vain yksi laukaus) tai jatkuvaa; silti käytetään samaa verbiä. Esimerkiksi ainakin entisaikojen sodissa saattoi tykistö ampua tuntikausia, jopa päiväkausia, ennen hyökkäystä.



Minun piti selventää, että puhun tietystä _ampua_-verbin rakenteesta, jossa objektina on ampumisen kohde (_ampua eläin tms._). Kysymykseni ei siis koske niitä rakenteita, joissa _ampua_-verbiä käytetään ilman objektia (_Hän ampui haulikolla_) tai joissa objektina on ammus (_Hän ampui luodin_).


----------



## Gavril

Pieni korjaus:



Gavril said:


> Kysymykseni siis on, onko mahdollista soveltaa tällai*sta* malli*a* [...]


----------



## Spongiformi

Yritin miettiä jonkinlaisia skenaarioita, joissa "Ammuin karhua" selkeästi viittaisi kesken olevaan suoritukseen, mutta loppujen lopuksi ne eivät tunnu täysin luontevilta. Ehkä oikein ylpeä metsästäjä voisi silti sanoa niin peitelläkseen epäonnistumistaan, vaikka luoti olisi osunut suoraan turpeeseen. Muutoin todennäköisesti sanottaisiin "Yritin ampua karhua", "Olin aikeissa ampua karhua" jne. epäselvyyksien välttämiseksi.

Ammuin karhua, mutta kova sivutuuli ja liian pitkä ampumaetäisyys pelastivat elikon. -> Yritin ampua karhua...

Olin juuri ampumassa karhua, kun kännykkä rupesi soimaan.
Ammuin karhua, kun kännykkä rupesi soimaan. (Meillä ei olisi yhtään karhua jäljellä, jos niitä ammuttaisiin joka kerta, kun kännykkä soi.)


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Muotoilen kysymykseni uudelleen:
> Monien transitiiviverbien kohdalla voi käyttää joko kokonaisobjektia tai osaobjektia: _K__irjoitin kirjeen/kirjettä _;_ Söin aterian/ateriaa _;_ Katu/Katua päällystettiin_, jne. Useimmissa (ehkä kaikissa) näissä tapauksissa kokonaisobjekti näyttää tarkoittavan, että toiminta on tehty loppuun (tai tehdään loppuun tulevaisuudessa); osaobjekti, että toiminta on/oli vielä kesken.




Niin voi sanoa. Ehkä vielä oikeampaan osuisi se, että kyse on aspektin erosta. ”Kirjoitin kirjeen” kuvaa tehdyn teon, kun taas ”kirjoitin kirjettä” kuvaa tapahtumaa, prosessia, eikä ota kantaa siihen, valmistuiko kirje koskaan. Luulenpa, että jälkimmäinen sopii yleensä kääntää englanniksi kestomuodolla: ”I was writing a letter”. Se siis puhuu siitä, mitä olin tekemässä, ei siitä, mitä ehkä sain aikaiseksi.



> Kysymykseni siis on, onko mahdollista soveltaa tällainen malli verbirakenteeseen "ampua (eläin)", niin että





> _ammuin karhun _= karhun ampuminen on tehty loppuun
> _ammuin karhua _= karhun ampuminen oli vielä keksen (koska luoti meni ohi, tai luoti ei tappanut, tai olin vielä virittämässä tykkiä, tms.)




Sanoisin, että ampua-verbi on erikoislaatuinen. Kummassakin tapauksessa kuvataan tehtyä tekoa, ei prosessia. Tosin ”ammuin karhua” voi sisältää sen, että ammuin useita kertoja. Olennaisinta on kuitenkin se, ammuttiinko karhu kuoliaaksi. Pelkkä resultatiivisuuden käsite ei tätä kuvaa; ”ammuin karhua” voi sisältää sen, että karhu itse asiassa kuoli, samoin kuin sen, että se vain haavoittui, mikä on tulos sekin, vaikkakaan ei tavoiteltu tulos.


----------

